# Installation linux dualboot



## enark78 (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
je souhaite installer linux en dualboot sur mon macbook pro (fevrier 2011) mais je n'y arrive pas. 
J'ai créer une partition sur mon disque, j'ai installer refit pour pouvoir booter sur ma clef usb. Le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas a booter dessus. Lorsque je démarre mon mac, refit me propose bien de booter sur ma clef mais quand je choisi cette option, cela me marque qu'il n'y a pas de clef usb bootable et je ne peux plus rien faire après. 
Quelqu'un connait-il une solution ? (je suis sous ML)
Merci d'avance.


----------



## otgl (1 Septembre 2012)

Comment as-tu créé ta clé USB d'installation? La procédure n'est pas simple. Voir ici:
How to install Ubuntu on MacBook using USB Stick
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How to install Ubuntu on MacBook using USB Stick​
Si tu n'y arrives pas, crée plutôt un CD d'installation. Voir ici:
BurningIsoHowto - Mac OS X
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Mac_OS_X​


----------



## enark78 (1 Septembre 2012)

Je vais regarder ca, merci


----------



## enark78 (1 Septembre 2012)

J'ai réussi a créer la clef en suivant le premier tuto mais je ne peux toujours pas booter dessus, elle n'apparait pas.


----------



## jettero (1 Septembre 2012)

Salut,

Je me suis un peu pris la tête, mais au final j'y suis arrivé. Tout ne fonctionne pas encore, mais ce sont de petites choses "cosmétiques" qui reste à régler.

J'ai alimenté un forumu au fur et à mesure que j'avançais dans mon aventure, j'espère que ça t'aidera.

http://forums.fedora-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=57612

Bonne chance


----------



## enark78 (2 Septembre 2012)

Je vais regarder ca mais dans tous les cas, merci pour ton lien.
edit: Sans aucune méchanceté, ton post ne m'aide pas car moi je ne peux même pas booter sur ma clef mais les différents autres liens qui s'y trouvent vont peut être m'aider, je continue de chercher sur ce différents liens.


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2012)

Pour créer une clef bootable, tu peux utiliser la commande _dd_ (une vieille commande d'UNIX).
Mais il faut utiliser une image ISO adéquate ; si je me souviens bien, pour les Ubuntu, c'est AMD64.

Je pense que ce petit tuto convient.


----------



## enark78 (3 Septembre 2012)

Merci à tous pour votre aide car la je galère un peu.
En fait j'ai pu créer la clef usb bootable, j'ai essayé avec toutes les facons que j'ai trouvé mais je n'ai jamais pu booter dessus, elle n'apparait pas dans la liste. Je crois que c'est a cause de mon ordi (macbook pro 8,2)


----------



## otgl (3 Septembre 2012)

Je viens de lire https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation et apparemment tu peux lancer la clé USB sans passer par le menu de rEFIt: il faut redémarrer, maintenir la touche Alt appuyée, et choisir la partition de la clé USB. À essayer. Et sinon, ton MacBook Pro est équipé d'un graveur de CD, donc tu peux utiliser un CD plutôt qu'une clé USB.


----------



## enark78 (3 Septembre 2012)

Que ca soir sur refit ou en appuyant sur alt, ma clef usb n'apparait pas. Elle est apparue une fois avec refit mais j'ai eu une erreur en la choisissant. Je n'ai plus de superdrive, j'ai un ssd a la place.


----------



## otgl (3 Septembre 2012)

enark78 a dit:


> Que ca soir sur refit ou en appuyant sur alt, ma clef usb n'apparait pas. Elle est apparue une fois avec refit mais j'ai eu une erreur en la choisissant. Je n'ai plus de superdrive, j'ai un ssd a la place.



Hmm... Quand tu as essayé les instructions données ici:

How to install Ubuntu on MacBook using USB Stick
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How to install Ubuntu on MacBook using USB Stick​
j'espère que tu as suivi "Manual Approach", parce que l'approche "UNetbootin" ne permet de créer des clés bootables pour Mac. Et sinon, quel .ISO as-tu téléchargé? Essaye:

Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop​


----------



## enark78 (4 Septembre 2012)

Oui j'ai suivi manual approach vu que j'avais deja essayé avec unetbootin avant. Je vasi essayé avec cette version voir si ca vient de la.


----------



## enark78 (5 Septembre 2012)

Toujours impossible de booter sur la clef. J'ai donc graver le .img sur un cd, quand je boot dessus avec refit, j'ai le message "loading boot logo" sur un ecran mais c'est tout.


----------

